# Is there such a thing as salt free ham?



## BedHead (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm not familiar with how exactly they make a ham, so I don't know if this is even possible.

If it is, would anyone have a clue where in Edmonton AB I could find such a thing, or order it?


----------



## AJP (Apr 30, 2003)

Ham is, by definition, salt-cured and smoked pork, so I don't think you're likely to find a salt-free version.


----------



## intorainbowz (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AJP* 
Ham is, by definition, salt-cured and smoked pork, so I don't think you're likely to find a salt-free version.









:

Sorry.

You can find other pork salt free.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Well, there is something called fresh ham which, I believe, is the same cut that hasn't been salted and cured.


----------



## goodearthmama (Nov 7, 2006)

A ham like you are thinking is going to have salt no matter what. You CAN buy a fresh ham that has not been in any sort of brine or cure. When you cook it, it will taste just like a pork roast or pork tenderloin. We buy fresh ham from a local farmer and then "cure" it ourselves. A storebought ham has nitrates and red dyes and all sorts of other crazy stuff in it to cure it. All we do is soak for at least 48 hours in saltwater (brine) in a cooler and keep it under 41 degrees so no bacteria forms, which for me in the southern U.S. means in the fridge. Then we stuff with cloves and rub down with brown sugar and molasses and bake or smoke it all day. YUM!!!


----------



## Gabbi (Jan 27, 2005)

Unsalted pork meat would be a pork roast or something similiar (gee I think someone said this already







: oops)..ham is basically "salted pork".


----------



## Gabbi (Jan 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodearthmama* 
A ham like you are thinking is going to have salt no matter what. You CAN buy a fresh ham that has not been in any sort of brine or cure. When you cook it, it will taste just like a pork roast or pork tenderloin. We buy fresh ham from a local farmer and then "cure" it ourselves. A storebought ham has nitrates and red dyes and all sorts of other crazy stuff in it to cure it. All we do is soak for at least 48 hours in saltwater (brine) in a cooler and keep it under 41 degrees so no bacteria forms, which for me in the southern U.S. means in the fridge. Then we stuff with cloves and rub down with brown sugar and molasses and bake or smoke it all day. YUM!!!


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gabbi* 
Unsalted pork meat would be a pork roast or something similiar (gee I think someone said this already







: oops)..ham is basically "salted pork".









Ham actually refers to the cut of meat. Most people think of it as the cured kind, though.

http://virtualweberbullet.com/hamselect.html#whatisham

"Ham comes from the hind leg of the hog. Ham can be fresh, cured, or cured and smoked."


----------



## BedHead (Mar 8, 2007)

Hmm, so a fresh ham is basically a pork roast? I don't think that's what my parents want for Easter dinner.

Do you think if I soaked and/or boiled the ham in water, beer or something that would take a lot of the saltiness out?


----------

